# Rod Jerkers



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ha...

Well anyway, I'll get to the point. Another great day in Galveston even with unfavorable conditions. High winds mean high tides this time of year and that can displace your fish. Yesterdays high winds had my trout out in water just over my waders. That was yesterday. Today with the tide up and a calm morning the fish moved up shallow and were shadowing a sizable group of mullet with some glass minnows mixed in over mixed sand and grass. I made a drift and confirmed that the trout were there with a solid fish breaking the ice early. So with that I made my way back around to wade the area. If you do this right, you won't blow the fish out of the area. Approach can be everything. Drift or troll motor your rig into your achor location and anchor your rig quietly at least a long cast away from the sign you are seeing and where you think the fish are.

With the calm conditions and clear water I decided to downsize my lure selection a little and went with a Rapala subwalk. The fish also seemed to want something higher in the water column. I like the sub walk in clear water / calm conditions and its a smaller presentation... Another option would be a Catch 2000, mirrodine, softdine etc. I prefer the subwalk in that condition. Silver with olive back, pink chin.

I ended up with 8 trout to 20 inches.. some just about jerking the rod out of my hands. Also caught 2 solid reds mixed in with them.

Try to get out on the water soon; spring break is coming up and there will be a lot people on the water. Try to be courteous and give inexperienced boaters room. We were all there at one time. Be safe and tight lines.

http://www.troutsupport.com


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*few more pics from earlier in the week*

A lot of water left in the bay, going to hinder the tide over the next couple of days... try to find your fish on the outgoing tide where you can find some good tide movement.

Good luck. Have fun out there...
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This thing came in real handy. I can't take credit for it, read about it on the boating forum. Worth every penny when it starts raining and you have to get somewhere.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

